#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the challenges faced by an Entrepreneur?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

An entrepreneur is someone who organises all the factors of productions into one, in turn takes risks and holds everything in shape. ( LAND,LABOUR AND CAPITAL)

What are the challenges faced by an Entrepreneur?

----------

